# France 2007



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I know France is old hat, and easy peasy, but you may be interested in our photos from October 2007, when we drove down to the Camargue, using Aires almost entirely. We used no hook up at all, using gas for everything - easy to do with Gaslow cylinders.

see http://www.pippins.me.uk/2007_France/2007_france.htm

Andy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Nice pics Andy.

What was the story with the Nikon?


Andrew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Lovely pics. bagshanty


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brill pics and a point of reference for me next year. I just don't know why I keep missing these gems, assuming this has been up for some time. I expect too much time on political drivel which I think I will knock on the head and spend allocated MHF trawling through my next "Must Visit" places. Really great pix.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Nikon Cashback - a scam?*



androidGB said:


> Nice pics Andy.
> 
> What was the story with the Nikon?
> 
> Andrew


I've been an SLR user for 40 years. Since going digital I've used only Canon compacts, with a lot of success. As I have another family wedding to do next year ("Can't afford a real photographer, Uncle Andy will do it!") I decided to splash out on a new Digital SLR.

Nikon was heavily advertising £60 Cashback on their DSLRs, and in fact all vendors including Jessops price it at the £279 (then) taking into account the £60 cashback. Being a naive sort of soul, it never occurred to me that Nikon had no real intention of paying that, making the rules so obtruse that if you fail to jump through the hoops in the right order without fouling up then you don't get the money.

Buried in the small print is the requirement to register the lens as well as the camera. This I failed to do in time, and they certainly did not remind me. On top of this you have to send copies of receipts and various pages of various documents to various people, including an office in Ireland, which cost a few quid in recorded delivery charges. I reckon this is sheer crookery, and Nikon can stuff it. On top of that, it takes no better pictures than the Canon compact. I KNEW I should have stayed with Canon!

People have kindly said I have some nice pics - they were almost enntirely taken on a Canon Ixus 850, which is so compact it goes with me everywhere, in my shirt pocket, and has a nice 28mm (equivalent) lens


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi
I`ve got a Nikon FM2 35mm SLR which is a great camera but rarely gets used nowadays because digital is much more convenient.I have used cannon point and shoot type cameras for years and have to agree about going back to Cannon.I always do.

steve


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice pictures - and brings back memories of this year's and previous trips.

Looks like you had better weather than we did in June  probably warmer too.

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Andy

What sort of software have you used for the albums. Seems good quality but fast to load, even on gprs


stew


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

One of your (beautiful pictures) is captioned:

_you don't often see the Med this rough (but I was really seasick in the Med in 1966)_

I have two questions:

Were you actually sick in(to) the Med?

What were you doing in(on?) the Med in '66?

I was a MN Radio Officer '65-'71 and travelled the Med a few times.
Rough too on occasion - but I was never seasick!


----------

